# DH Back in Mayo Hospital



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They rushed Jerry to the ER at Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale about 7:30 p.m. last night. 

From the original info, I thought that his heart had stopped, but it actually went into afibralation to such an extent that his pacemaker shut down because it couldn't keep up with how fast the heart was beating. He was having terrific pains in his neck (which seems to happen whenever his heart goes into afib) and was hyperventalating and couldn't get his breath.

Anyway, I knew that he was being rushed to ER, but didn't find out that he was stable or what was going on until about 3:30 a.m. Apparently they had to give him 3 shots of morphine for the neck pain to get it calmed down and get him to start breathing regularly.

I talked to him about 11:00 a.m. today and apparently they are talking about doing some type of procedure via a cardio cath. He couldn't remember the name and I've been waiting all day to talk to the doctors and find out the particulars. Still haven't heard from them.

No - I didn't get much rest last night or today either. Theresa finally gave me a Xanax and told me to calm down -- I couldn't do anything to help at this point.

I'll be glad when November is over. First I was rear-ended by the Yellow Cab, then had the surgery and now DH.:angry:

But -- at least DH is still alive which no one expected 2 years ago. I'm on the mend and the car will be fixed next week.  So it could be much worse.

Prayers for Jerry would be appreciated.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*HUGE* prayers for Jerry and *HUGE* hugs for you Lynn!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((((Oh Lynn))))

You are always in my prayers - certainly, Jerry will be there also.

(((Oh, I feel so badly for you - you have been through so much)))


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Lynn, thank you for the update. We will continue to pray for both you and your dear Jerry.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynn, is the procedure called laser ablation of the SA node? It might be. They go with the laser (like in a cardio cath) and knock out some of that electrical pathway. I am hoping he does well, and the same for you. He is in good hands at the Mayo, they are top notch.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lynn, I'm sending big prayers to you and Jerry. Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Lynn, I'm so sorry. I'm sending prayers to Jerry and you and hoping this condition can be corrected. I remember when my mom went into A-fib and they could use drugs or shock. Tried both as I recall. Things were pretty critical and they implanted a pacemaker, which Jerry apparently has. I'm sure there are new procedures 11 years late. It's been a really rough time for you but I know that you and Jerry are the "defying the odds" couple so hoping you'll keep doing that. :thumbsup:rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your husband in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers to you and Jerry, Lynn. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Lynn, I wish that I could give you a big hug in person. You continue to go through so much, and at the same time are so brave. 

I'm glad to hear Theresa was there with you. 

I will be praying for both you and Jerry. In fact, I stopped typing right now to pray for both of you. And, I will continue prayers. Mayo is the best ... so, Jerry is in the best of hands.

November of this year will be over after tomorrow. With that, I pray December brings you nothing but great news and happiness. 

Hugs and Love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - sending prayers for both Jerry and you!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Everything is going to be ok Lynn. Sending prayers for you and your family.

priya


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad he is doing better.......take care of yourself too. I will say prayers for the both of you. Try to get some rest tonight!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Lynn, is the procedure called laser ablation of the SA node? It might be. They go with the laser (like in a cardio cath) and knock out some of that electrical pathway. I am hoping he does well, and the same for you. He is in good hands at the Mayo, they are top notch.


Pam -- yes, apparently that is exactly what they're going to do in the morning. I hope it helps him. I understand that the procedure is pretty routine. Yes -- Mayo is the best and I'm so glad that it's available to him.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Lynn, when it rains...... I am so sorry prayers sent for you and Jerry. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: for both of you!!!!!!

xxxooo


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You and Jerry are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- yes, apparently that is exactly what they're going to do in the morning. I hope it helps him. I understand that the procedure is pretty routine. Yes -- Mayo is the best and I'm so glad that it's available to him.


 I have seen it work extremely well for A-Fib patients. Electrophysiology is the new cutting edge arm of cardiology! You are lucky he is at the Mayo! Stay strong Lynn! Thinking of you both!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry Lynn  . I wish there was something I could do to ease all of this stress in your life. Know that I am praying for you and supporting you as all of the SM ladies and gentlemen are!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got off the phone and Jerry sounds soooooooooooooooo much better.  They will do the procedure in the morning and let him go home tomorrow evening if all goes well.

I'm a little upset with his daughter. She has not been back to the hospital at all today. She doesn't work and has a 19 1/2 year old son (in college) and a 15 1/2 year old daughter. Her DH has a machine shop that makes precision airplane parts and the shop is located behind their house. 

Jerry says that he hardly ever sees them anymore and they only live a mile away from him.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Just got off the phone and Jerry sounds soooooooooooooooo much better.  They will do the procedure in the morning and let him go home tomorrow evening if all goes well.
> 
> I'm a little upset with his daughter. She has not been back to the hospital at all today. She doesn't work and has a 19 1/2 year old son (in college) and a 15 1/2 year old daughter. Her DH has a machine shop that makes precision airplane parts and the shop is located behind their house.
> 
> Jerry says that he hardly ever sees them anymore and they only live a mile away from him.


You certainly didn't need this with the daughter too:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending prayers to you and Jerry.
I agree with Marie that December could be a better month.
Maybe 2011 will be a year of increased health for both of you? :Flowers 2:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG hugs and prayers to you both!!!!:wub::wub::wub:
Keep us posted as best you can,but rest,take it easy and we'll keep you in our hearts...:heart::heart::heart:

Hugs!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Lynn, sending you prayers to you and Jerry hoping all goes well. Hugs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dear Lynn,

Huge prayers for you and Jerry. We all love you and are right there with you.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*perhaps I could help*

(((( Lynn ))))

Perhaps I could help. Once my residents finish their Internal Medicine training they proceed to their fellowship (specialty ) all around the US if you want, let me know which hospital he is in and I will check to see if I have someone there. I have total faith in them. They are really great and most importantly, they are EMPATHETIC, KIND and professionals.

Please indicate which procedure he is having ( his condition ) and I can also find out the stats for you.

I have 2 in new mexico they are Oncologists. 2 in Minn Cardiologists. Mayo in Rochester I have 1 Cardiologist,1 Pulmologist 2 endocrinologists. Cleveland clinic Ohio, I have 2 cardio 1 Pulmonologist/Critical Care. Baylor 2 Oncologists and the list goes on.

I gotta go get ready for work, but I will be BOLO to your post. Please be kind to yourself and feel free to email me at work. [email protected].

Be patient and HOLD ON between all of us,we will try and help you recover and get your SH back.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn - sending prayers your way :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Lynn. I will be praying for you and Jerry. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will definitely keep Jerry and you in my prayers.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> (((( Lynn ))))
> 
> Perhaps I could help. Once my residents finish their Internal Medicine training they proceed to their fellowship (specialty ) all around the US if you want, let me know which hospital he is in and I will check to see if I have someone there. I have total faith in them. They are really great and most importantly, they are EMPATHETIC, KIND and professionals.
> 
> ...


Barbara,

Your post brought tears to my eyes - how kind and considerate of you.

We are SO fortunate to have you on this forum.

(((Hugs))) to you for being so passionate and caring.

Allie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Just got off the phone and Jerry sounds soooooooooooooooo much better.  They will do the procedure in the morning and let him go home tomorrow evening if all goes well.
> 
> I'm a little upset with his daughter. She has not been back to the hospital at all today. She doesn't work and has a 19 1/2 year old son (in college) and a 15 1/2 year old daughter. Her DH has a machine shop that makes precision airplane parts and the shop is located behind their house.
> 
> Jerry says that he hardly ever sees them anymore and they only live a mile away from him.


Sorry to hear that too. My brothers are the same way, they only drop in to see the folks when their wallets are light....
Mom's been in the nursing home,over two years and they're only seen her once,because dad went to get them. They live in town,no excuse. I live 30 minutes away and I'm there twice a week at least...


I'm sure they'll make it to the reading of the will....

Well we're praying for recoveries for both of you and blessings to come!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

((( Allie )))) I believe that we all need support at one time or another. When people unite, pray together and use all resources available, positve things happen.

I have been blessed with the friendship of profesional men and women that are a true representation of the medical profession. I love my residents and most importantly I TRUSTTHEM!

You are also a very special person and It ake thistime to ask about little Lucy-lu? how is hse coming along?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynn, I'm glad things are going in the right direction. My thoughts are with you and Jerry. :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, So sorry to hear about your DH. Sending hugs and prayer for your DH and you. I know it's a difficult time but you still need to get your proper rest.:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn, 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs for you and Jerry. 

Debbie


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG Lynn, you have had enough...this is too much. I hope and pray that Jerry is ok. When are you coming? Sorry, I keep forgetting. IF there is anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmmmm....this sounds very familiar to me. I have two brothers here. One keeps telling me I'm doing such a good job with Mom, keep up the good work. I want to strangle him when he says that.:angry:



michellerobison said:


> Sorry to hear that too. My brothers are the same way, they only drop in to see the folks when their wallets are light....
> Mom's been in the nursing home,over two years and they're only seen her once,because dad went to get them. They live in town,no excuse. I live 30 minutes away and I'm there twice a week at least...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm waiting to hear that Jerry's procedure is over and that all is well. 

Barbara -- your offer is soooooooooo kind. I will call on you if I need you. Jerry is in Mayo Clinci in Scottsdale -- the one on Tatum and the 101 (approximately) -- *not* the big Mayo on Shea.

Thanks for all the prayers. I know all this stress isn't good for me. So glad that Theresa is here and that my doctors have provided me with anti-anxiety and anti-depression drugs. Right now they are helping. Of course, all of the prayers are truly the best medicine (along with my little white fluffs.)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:rayer::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just called my stepdaughter. The procedure is over and it went well. They have Jerry up and will keep him until later today, but will let him go home if all is well.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that everything went well. Hopefully, your DH will continue to improve.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking back to see if there's any word. Hope there's good news soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I know exactly where that is because I used to live a few blocks from there. I am praying he gets well fast and he's not in the hospital for Christmas. One year my husband was in for New Year's Eve...not fun. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm waiting to hear that Jerry's procedure is over and that all is well.
> 
> Barbara -- your offer is soooooooooo kind. I will call on you if I need you. Jerry is in Mayo Clinci in Scottsdale -- the one on Tatum and the 101 (approximately) -- *not* the big Mayo on Shea.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers. I know all this stress isn't good for me. So glad that Theresa is here and that my doctors have provided me with anti-anxiety and anti-depression drugs. Right now they are helping. Of course, all of the prayers are truly the best medicine (along with my little white fluffs.)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, Praise God I'm so glad Jerry will be able to go home, now get some rest. I worry about you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds like the update is promising - glad to hear that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Relieved it's done and hope Jerry will start to feel a lot better. Still sending prayers to him.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thank the Lord*

Lynn:

I read your post and I am very happy your hubbie is recuperating. Now, you do the same for yourself. Try to eat smaller meals more often . I know is hard when life takes these crazy turns but we are stronger than we think and you are living proof !

Please feel free to contact me at any time.

God bless!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, hoping and praying all is well with Jerry.




Lacie's Mom said:


> Just called my stepdaughter. The procedure is over and it went well. They have Jerry up and will keep him until later today, but will let him go home if all is well.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:Good luck:rayer:rayer:rayer:Glad to hear that all is well. You have had quite a bit of bad luck this Nov.
Hope you both will feel better soon.


----------

